# In the news



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/politico/201007 ... tico/39899

I don't see what the problem is. or the fuss for that matter.
On December 7 1941 Japan did a seek attack on America. Over 3000 people died as a result of that one attack and many more while making them pay for the crime.

Today many Americans drive Japenese cars with out a thought to the Americans killed as a result of Japans actions.

 Al


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

What would you say to a nazi shrine at one of the concentration camps?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

A Nazi shrine is a totaly different thing, 6 million is a far cry from 3000.
The muslems wanting the Mosque are not the ones who flew the planes into the towers are not members of that group even.
This country is made up from decendants who fled here for reglion freedom. It has worked fine for hundreds of years now although the Mormans may say different.
But make time fly 40 years ahead and Americans will be buying Products made by Muslems with out blinking an eye.

 Al


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

So 3000 dead is an accepted level then ? You miss the fact that much of the financing of this has ties to the Taliban and Al Queada! Besides we defeated Japan and they are our ally. Those financing this are our enemies! This is not about freedom of religion, it is about allowing a known enemy of this nation to build and create a monument in our country during a time of conflict to attract and recruit people to the cause they are pursuing!!!!!!

But keep pounding the Kool aid!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Sorry I sure didn't read where the Taliban and Al Queada were footing the bill. 
On second reading I still don't see where the Taliban and Al Queada are footing the bill.
Please link to that fact, the Taliban and Al Queada are footing the bill.

3000 is not excetable in any way shape or form. And those Japs may be our allies today but they have never ever paid for the death of AMERICANS they killed.

But the story will be the same 40 years from how with the musoulms.

 Al


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

So do a bit more research instead of picking a liberal leaning paper to garner your info from. The building meets codes, but disclosure of financial ablity to complete is part of the requirement. In the filings they simply state undisclosed sources of contributions. This is a 150 million dollar project after all and the city wants reassurance that it can and will be completed and that financial ablity to meet this is in place!

However some of the disclosed contributors as this is a Mosque after all and not a business venture do have ties to groups which are known terrorist groups!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I can't believe there's even a debate on this...especially here, but this guy sums it all up in 6 minutes.

http://www.jihadwatch.org/2010/06/pat-c ... rised.html


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Undiscolsed sources, As simple as a donation placed in a box, jar or can sitting on a counter in a store owned by a muslom. Of course the sourse can not be disclosed unless every doner has to sign a book with the amount or some thing.

I have ties to NRA, MBA, SEMBA, NFWLO and others. So in the eyes of some I am on the side of the devil but does that make me a real bad person.

P.S. I also believe we should be able to buy Cuban cigars if we can buy from China.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This appears political to me so I moved it to the political form. I did leave a trail from the open form to this one so people would still find this thread.

Here is my perspective. I agree with alleyyopper that we will buy Muslim products in the future and this will perhaps be all forgotten. However, I find the American Society for Muslim Advancement to be a very arrogant group that wants more than equal rights, they want superior rights. In society today we have many groups who want special rights. The liberals have given more rights to gays and lesbians than ordinary citizens. They have given more rights to minorities and women than ordinary citizens. It's their way of buying votes from special interest groups when money isn't enough. This action is what spawned the hate crime bill. If a white murders a black it is a hate crime, but if a black murders a white it isn't. Sorry, but I see this all as foolishness, because all murders are hate crimes.

I don't like the idea of these people building a Mosque that close to ground zero, but I am also not willing to infringe on freedom in this nation, because next time it may be my freedom someone wants to infringe upon. However, I am angry that the media has taken those videos of the World Trade Centers collapsing off the news. We see the attack on Pearl Harbor every December 7, and likewise we should still be reminded of 9/11. I suppose those who want to hate Bush don't want anything defending the war on terrorism. They would like us all to forget that and become weak of character, feminine male appeasers like them.


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

The way I see it is if there is any proof that it is in any way funded by any terrorist group the mosque is an absolute no go. But if not this is America where you are innocent untill proven guilty and as much as I hate to see a mosque built there, whithout proof I believe they have the right to do as they please as long as they are not doing anything illegal. Its just the same as I don't like the fact that the new black panther party and some other organizations have the right to say what they want as long as they do nothing illegal but I do believe they have the right as long as they follow with the laws.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

utah, I agree and ties to anti American and terror groups have been made. Money to build has been linked, but it is being ignored by the likes of Alley and the media for the most part.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ron Gilmore said:


> utah, I agree and ties to anti American and terror groups have been made. Money to build has been linked, but it is being ignored by the likes of Alley and the media for the most part.


If I remember right the money was moving from groups within the American Society for Muslim Advancement to terrorists. They said they knew nothing of it and had stopped that money flow. I think I remember that right.
There is no doubt in my mind that these people simply want to rub salt into a wound. I find it extremely offensive. They are turning me from little respect to no respect. If we could associate them with terrorists again I would be for execution by feeding them to the hogs. I hope that we can catch them at something red handed and punish them for it. I think they are guilty, but thinking it and proving it are two different things. I also think that Obama and friends don't want to catch them.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Al unintentionally brought up a good point when comparing 9-11 to the Japanese.We can only hope our reaction parallels that of the Japanese post Hiroshimo and Nagasaki. Please pardon me for inferring the scope of all three events is similar, although I'm sure we could argue both sides of that, but that's not the point. The point is Japan was "attacked" by Christians at a time when Christianity was being allowed to exist in the open for the first time since the 1600's, and it seemed to be gaining popularity at a fairly rapid rate...right up until we bombed them. Not only did the Nagasaki bomb destroy St. Mary's Cathedral, it almost wiped out Christianity from the Orient entirely.

We can only hope 9-11 would have that same effect on Islam :wink:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

alley are you feeling ok ? Your posts are getting kind of twisted.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm fine and I don't see the twist you are refuring to. 
I am still waiting for the link to the funding by Taliban and Al Queada and not some he said she said thing but the fact.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A number of groups associated with the American Society for Muslim Advancement have been linked to terrorist funding in the past ??? five years, six years, ten years???? The American Society for Muslim Advancement has always ducked the direct funding bullet, but after adding two plus two and getting four every time I think maybe these guys are not all squeaky clean. That they are linked to terrorism is not certain, but it is certain that groups they associate with very closely have been linked. Sort of like Obama and reverend Wright, Bill Ayers etc.

http://conservativeamericannews.com/atl ... nitiatives



> More on Dutch Funding of Ground Zero Mosque and Daisy Khan's Polygamy Initiatives
> Written by Rob on 22 July 2010
> 
> Back on Tuesday, Atlas was first to report that the Dutch government was financing the Ground Zero mega mosque's Imam Rauf. The Dutch gave a million dollars to Daisy Khan's American Society for Muslim Advancement. Daisy Khan is the wife of the terror-tied Imam Rauf of the infamous 911 mega mosque at Ground Zero.
> ...





> The Dutch funded Daisy's "women's initiative" &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. here is Daisy Khan on polygamy (over at NPR):
> 
> Some Muslims in U.S. Quietly Engage in Polygamy
> 
> ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I didn't want to move this thread so I just deleted the last post. It looked semi-legit, but had spam attached.


----------

